# Opportunities for an indian banker



## NAIR (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Everyone...
I have been working with an Indian Bank for the past 3 years and deal with trade finance and foreign exchange. I am also certified CITF(r) by the ifs school of finance, UK. Of late ,I have been trying a lot to make a switch to Singapore as there are lots of opportunities here in this field. However I have never been able to make the cut or get a call. Can someone guide me as to why nothing seems to work out. What do i need to do? I need a job badly in Singapore as it is one market that can give me the best exposure in trade finance..
Hope to listen from someone.

Akhil Nair


----------



## NAIR (Feb 24, 2013)

No reply....kindly throw some light friends


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

well, I doubt the contributing people are up at the time you posted, waiting to promptly reply you ..  (FYI - the time stamp shows MIDNIGHT SINGAPORE TIME .. )

Oh, did you do some search ? There are a lot of opportunities for bankers, unfortunately I am not in the line, so I can't decipher the specifics .. 

If you badly need to make to Singapore, well, did you approach one of the many international banks and look for internal placement in Singapore ? I guess that is one way ..


----------

